# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الثعلبه علاجها

## ابو عوده

الثعلبة حالة تصيب فروة الرأس وتؤدي الى بقعة خالية تماما من الشعر وتكون عادة بشكل دائري او بيضوي منفردة او متعددة وخالية من الوسوف او التندب.
يمكن ان تصيب هذه الحالة أي جزء مكسو بالشعر من الجسم ولكن تبقى فروة الرأس ومنطقة الذقن اكثر المناطق اصابة ويمكن تقسيم الثعلبة الى عدة اقسام وذلك حسب شدة الاصابة: فقد تكون الثعلبة محددة من خلال ظهور بقعة واحدة واكثر خالية من الشعر وقد تكون الثعلبة كاملة من خلال غياب الشعر عن كامل فروة الرأس وقد تكون شاملة من خلال غياب الشعر عن فروة الرأس والجسم.
اسباب المرض:
لا تزال الاسباب الحقيقية مجهولة ولكن هناك عوامل خطر تزيد من احتمالية حدوث الثعلبة منها: 
1 - عوامل جينية - وراثية - عادة تكون هناك قصة عائلية عند مريض الثعلبة بنسبة قد تصل الى 10-40% وفي حالة التوائم لوحظ ان احتمالية اصابة التوأم الثاني قد تصل الى 55% وفي حال كون احد التوأمين مصاب بالثعلبة.
وفي حالة مرض المنغوليين - خلل جيني - في الكروموسوم 21 لوحظ ارتفاع نسبة الاصابة بالثعلبة عندهم بنسبة قد تصل الى 9%.
هناك اعتقاد بأن الثعلبة مرض متعدد الجينات - خلل في اكثر من جين واحد .
2 - عوامل مناعية: لوحظ ترافق الثعلبة مع بعض الامراض المناعية مثل البهاق وامراض الدرق المناعية والذئبة الحمامية والوهن العضلي الوخيم وفقر الدم والسكري وقد تم اثبات وجود خلل مناعي يؤدي الى قيام الجسم بافراز اضداد ذاتية ضد الجريبات الشعرية وما ينتج عن ذلك من ايقاف لنمو الشعر.
3- عوامل انتانية: هناك فرضيات عن اسباب فيروسية للثعلبة وخاصة بعض فيروسات الهربس.
4- عوامل نفسية: الحالة النفسية واثرها السلبي على الجريبات الشعرية.
5 - عوامل عصبية : هناك نواقل عصبية تعمل على تحريض نمو الشعر وقد لوحظ انخفاض مستوى هذه النواقل العصبية ويبقى مرض الثعلبة مرض شائع نسبيا وهو من الامراض المزمنة نسبيا ايضا وقد تصل نسبة الاصابة بالثعلبة على مستوى العالم حوالي 2% اما العمر فغالبا يصيب الاشخاص في العشرينات من العمر وقد تصل نسبة اصابة الاشخاص الذين تقل اعمارهم عن 20 سنة الى 60% ومن حيث الجنس فتكاد تكون متساوية مع احتمالية اكبر لاصابة الذكور بنسبة 2 - 1 بالنسبة للاناث.
كما ان ليس هناك افضلية عرقية فهو يصيب كل الاعراق.
سريريا:
تتظاهر الثعلبة بشكل بقعة او اكثر خالية تماما من الشعر ويكون الجلد طبيعيا ولا تحدث فيه اية تغيرات كالضمور الجلدي او التندب او الوسوف وتكون فوهات الاجربة الشعرية موجودة وسليمة واحيانا يلاحظ في محيط منطقة الثعلبة بعض الاشعار المتقصفة المتكسرة والتي تأخذ شكلا مميزا نوعا ما حيث تكون سميكة القطر من طرف ورقيقة القطر من الطرف الملامس لفروة الرأس (اشعار علامة التعجب) ويعتبر وجودها دليلا على ان الثعلبة لا تزال في مرحلة النشاط والفعالية وهي احدى العوامل التي تؤشر لسوء سير المرض.
واكثر الاماكن اصابة هي فروة الرأس والحاجب ورموش العين ومنطقة الذقن ومنطقة العانة.
وفي الحالات المتقدمة قد تصاب الاظافر بتغيرات مرافقة لسير المرض وتتظاهر بشكل رئيسي بحدوث حفر صغيرة بشكل نقطي على سطح الظفر وقد تصل نسبة اصابة الاظافر في حالة الثعلبة الى 10% -66% وهي ايضا احدى العوامل التي تؤشر بسوء سير المرض.
التشخيص: 
يتم بشكل اساسي بالاعتماد على الفحص السريري ويمكن الاستعانة بالفحوص التالية: 1- فحص دم: للتأكد من عدم وجود امراض اخرى وبخاصة المناعية منها.
2- فحص مجهري لنفي وجود سعفة الرأس.
3- الخزعة.
التشخيص التفريقي: 
يجب تفريق الثعلبة عن سعفة الرأس، هوس نتف الأشعار، الصلع الشائع، الذئبة الحمامية (المراحل الاولى).
سير المرض:
هناك مقولة خاصة بالثلعبة تقول بأن الشيء الوحيد الممكن توقعه في سير مرض الثعلبة هو انه مرض لا يمكن التنبؤ به . فهناك حالات يحدث فيها الشفاء العفوي خلال 8 شهور الى سنة وهناك حالات يمتد فيها المرض ليصبح اكثر انتشاراً ويصيب اكثر من مكان في الجسم واحياناً يصيب الجسم بكامله.
علماً بان هناك عوامل عديدة قد تعطينا فكرة عن سير المرض وهي في هذه الحالة عوامل انذار سيء بالنسبة لسير المرض.
1- اذا حدثت الاصابة قبل سن البلوغ.
2- وجود قصة عائلية للاصابة بالثعلبة.
3- وجود اكثر من منطقة مصابة بالجسم.
4- اصابة الأظافر.
5- وجود التهاب جلد تأبى مرافق للثعلبة.
6- وجود امراض مناعية اخرى مرافقة للثعلبة.
ويشار بأن مرض الثعلبة يعتبر من الامراض الناكسة التي قد يصاب بها المريض مرة اخرى بعد فترة شفاء قد تطول او تقصر.
العلاج:
رغم التطور الكبير الذي حدث في السنوات الاخيرة في طرق علاج الثعلبة الا انه لا يوجد حاليا علاج شاف تماما للثعلبة.
ومعظم العلاجات ملطفة وتعمل على تصحيح الخلل المناعي المسبب لهذه الظاهرة. واضافة الى الدعم النفسي فان العلاج يقوم على النحو التالي:
1. علاج موضعي 
2. علاج جهازي (فموي)
3. علاج ضوئي
استخدام الاشعة فوق البنفسجية وتعتمد طريقة العلاج بشكل عام حسب شدة الاصابة وعمر المريض ولكل طريقة من هذه الطرق مميزاتها ومحاذيرها.

----------

